# Fort Pickens MLK weekend



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Made it down MLK weekend from Friday around 4 till sunday around noon. Friday night I couldn't seem to make it past the catfish. Went into fort pickens for the day on saturday and after searching a couple of spots i had a great day. Ended up catching 5 black drum with the biggest around 20 pounds and 1 redfish at 33". Sunday the surf was dead calm and i couldnt manage a bite.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome man. I need to scratch those off my list as well.


----------

